# berries clumped together on strand of mucus



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

...at least some of the time. I'm wondering if it's a cause for concern or just something to keep an eye on and just do a fecal test at the planned-for time. 

I found one clump of poop this morning on the sleeping bench; by the size of the berries it's the ND who will be a year old in a couple of weeks. The berries themselves look normal, but they are stuck to a long strand of brownish mucus, which left an orangish stain on the tissue I used to handle the clump. 

The doeling is acting her good self, and pooped regular loose berries when I was watching her, but when I checked the barn this evening there was another clump of her berries on the bench where she hangs out. Her eyelids looked okay last I checked (which wasn't today); worst thing I can say about her health is that her skin is dry right now, which might be related to shedding her winter fluff (wheat germ oil is on order). She could (should) be pregnant. She has had no changes in diet: she has alfalfa/orchard grass hay blend, and a little goat text with, lol, a little birdseed (sunflower seeds in shell plus millet), and a sprinkling of pregnancy herbs (nettle, peppermint, and red raspberry leaf) plus water. There is no greenery to eat outdoors; snow still covers most of the ground, though she does nibble tree bark and last year's dead leaves and brown grass from the bare spot under the tree. 

Though it's spring by the calendar, the weather varies from a few degrees above to a few degrees below freezing. I am planning to send everyone's poop in for a fecal test in the first week of April, when it might be a bit more like spring, which is when I understand that worms start laying eggs again.

Does this set off alarm bells, or is it a normal poop variation? Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Mucous in poop is not normal. If she were mine I would be getting a sample to the vet for a fecal.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Our wether had mucus like that and it turned out to be cocci and worms...def do a fecal...


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Ack! Okay, will do. Thanks!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Our wether had mucus like that and it turned out to be cocci and worms...def do a fecal...


Thank you! I wanted to say it could very well be a sign of cocci, but couldn't remember for sure.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Haha no problem. Yup! And her skin being flaky could be a sign of it too...our wether was really thin and flaky...they don't always have pale lids with cocci...not saying it IS cocci but it sure sounds like it or some other worm problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

"Thin" is one word I would *not* use to describe her! I've had to cut back her feed once or twice, as she tends to pudginess.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Haha well that's good that she isn't thin...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

